# Hungry Boys?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whole lotta horny


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2019)

That’s bucked up!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you know last weekend there were 32.5 million people with guns in the woods and the only thing shot were animals. Not a single mass shooting.

Fact!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> Nov. 15, 2019


There’s Dem that would call b&$it on that!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> There’s Dem that would call b&$it on that!


Do you mean like this?









Or this?










Maybe this?










How bout this one at deer camp?










Sorry you hunt where there aren't any deer.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn it that looks barbaric. I just never could get off on killing defenseless animals. If that was a bunch of democrats and leftist-liberals strung up I would think "damn fine job" but this is exactly the same as the morons who meat haul redfish with 4 trips a day to go and drop off limit after limit of reds, then turn around and go out again to kill more fish just to stuff the freezer and get freezer-burn. Sickening sight seeing all these deer murdered with cannons by "great white hunters". Yall should be SO proud of yourselves.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I meant your comment regarding not a single person shot. Are you sure someone wasn’t even grazed? BTW, one of your photos is from 2006 so it couldn’t have been from this past weekend?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad I’m not a butcher...as in having to process all that meat. But venison breakfast sausage is awesome stuff.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Did all these deer committed suicide at the Clinton ranch?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Did you know last weekend there were 32.5 million people with guns in the woods and the only thing shot were animals. Not a single mass shooting.
> 
> Fact!


Tell that to all those bucks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2019)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> There’s Dem that would call b&$it on that!


A "Dem" or two. Kinda reminds me of all the photos that we all claim to despise, you know the dock/hero shots of charter clients posing next to 50 Specks/ Reds. I hunt, but those photos seem excessive unless those bucks were killed at one of those "deer ranches".


----------



## InletRat (Aug 17, 2008)

I think some people forget that this belt runs all year long... the three/four deer most hunters take a year pales in comparison to the animals wasted by people who think meat comes from a grocery store.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks like they are just culling shitty genetics to me


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Did you know last weekend there were 32.5 million people with guns in the woods and the only thing shot were animals.


https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/michigan-hunter-shoots-brother-opening-weekend-deer-hunting

https://fox6now.com/2017/11/19/3-hunters-shot-wounded-themselves-on-opening-day-of-gun-deer-season/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> I meant your comment regarding not a single person shot. Are you sure someone wasn’t even grazed? BTW, one of your photos is from 2006 so it couldn’t have been from this past weekend?


The only one of those that is this year is the first one. The rest were just showing the results of previous years.

These are all at a deer processors place except the last one- that is the actual deer camp. The last pic is from the western UP of MI, the others are from the lower peninsula.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

commtrd said:


> Damn it that looks barbaric. I just never could get off on killing defenseless animals. If that was a bunch of democrats and leftist-liberals strung up I would think "damn fine job" but this is exactly the same as the morons who meat haul redfish with 4 trips a day to go and drop off limit after limit of reds, then turn around and go out again to kill more fish just to stuff the freezer and get freezer-burn. Sickening sight seeing all these deer murdered with cannons by "great white hunters". Yall should be SO proud of yourselves.


Your OK with killing defenseless democrats but not animals? Hmmm.

In these places if there is no hunting you would not be able to afford to drive a car because your insurance rate would be stupid expensive. When you hit one of these, they don't just dent the bumper, they total the car.

You really should try it before you condemn it. Just remember that tree are limits to the harvest and it is not a kill all you can event.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> A "Dem" or two. Kinda reminds me of all the photos that we all claim to despise, you know the dock/hero shots of charter clients posing next to 50 Specks/ Reds. I hunt, but those photos seem excessive unless those bucks were killed at one of those "deer ranches".


Those deer belong to many hunters. They are hanging on the buck pole at the processors. Those tags identify each individual's deer.

However the last pic is of deer camp before heading to the processor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/michigan-hunter-shoots-brother-opening-weekend-deer-hunting
> 
> https://fox6now.com/2017/11/19/3-hunters-shot-wounded-themselves-on-opening-day-of-gun-deer-season/


FAKE NEWS - show me the article where the hunter went nuts and committed a mass shooting as I said in my post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Boatbrains said:


>


That was awesome!!! HahahahahHa.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Damn it that looks barbaric. I just never could get off on killing defenseless animals. If that was a bunch of democrats and leftist-liberals strung up I would think "damn fine job" but this is exactly the same as the morons who meat haul redfish with 4 trips a day to go and drop off limit after limit of reds, then turn around and go out again to kill more fish just to stuff the freezer and get freezer-burn. Sickening sight seeing all these deer murdered with cannons by "great white hunters". Yall should be SO proud of yourselves.



Question. What do you think happens to a deer in the wild? It eventually gets diseased, gets eaten alive by a predator, breaks a leg and gets eaten alive, freezes to death, starves to death etc etc.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Hanging deer for a few days helps age the meat and make for better eating. Down here it is not cool enough to reliably hang a deer outside but commonly done in a walk in so you just dont see it like you would in other places. You will notice all the deer in the pictures are dressed.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

commtrd said:


> Damn it that looks barbaric. I just never could get off on killing defenseless animals. If that was a bunch of democrats and leftist-liberals strung up I would think "damn fine job" but this is exactly the same as the morons who meat haul redfish with 4 trips a day to go and drop off limit after limit of reds, then turn around and go out again to kill more fish just to stuff the freezer and get freezer-burn. Sickening sight seeing all these deer murdered with cannons by "great white hunters". Yall should be SO proud of yourselves.


There is a huge difference between "killing defenseless animals" and hunting. Just like there is a difference between throwing an M80 into a school of mullet and stalking a tailing redfish.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Deer huggers need not apply.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

commtrd said:


> Damn it that looks barbaric. I just never could get off on killing defenseless animals. If that was a bunch of democrats and leftist-liberals strung up I would think "damn fine job" but this is exactly the same as the morons who meat haul redfish with 4 trips a day to go and drop off limit after limit of reds, then turn around and go out again to kill more fish just to stuff the freezer and get freezer-burn. Sickening sight seeing all these deer murdered with cannons by "great white hunters". Yall should be SO proud of yourselves.


That's plain ignorant.
What do you eat?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys, I have been itching to make a Le Cordon Bleu recipe for years. It calls for a haunch of venison, specifically the hindquarter, known as a haunch. Can anyone shed light on this cut? If so post up or please send me a PM.

4lb haunch


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

That's just ass meat.
Ask ducknut


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

anytide said:


> That's just ass meat.
> Ask ducknut


I believe the classy term is "rump roast" ha!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Those deer belong to many hunters. They are hanging on the buck pole at the processors. Those tags identify each individual's deer.
> 
> However the last pic is of deer camp before heading to the processor.


I kinda figured that, Duck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> FAKE NEWS - show me the article where the hunter went nuts and committed a mass shooting as I said in my post.


You do know Duck that not every peice of news that you don't agree with is FAKE, don't you?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mike_parker said:


> You do know Duck that not every peice of news that you don't agree with is FAKE, don't you?


Mike,
I made a statementt About no mass shooting by the millions of hunters in the woods last weekend and yobata kindly posted where two people got injured. I simply brought light to the spin that was perpetrated.

I corrected his posts of two seperate incidences where one person was shot.

I repeat, out of the 32+ million hunters toting guns around last weekend not one of them carried out a mass shooting.

In fact, if I am not wrong, the only mass shootings (yes, plural) last weekend came from your state where guns are so highly restricted, but people with mental issues are not. Let that sink in. 32 million guns or 2 crazy people, which is more dangerous?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> Guys, I have been itching to make a Le Cordon Bleu recipe for years. It calls for a haunch of venison, specifically the hindquarter, known as a haunch. Can anyone shed light on this cut? If so post up or please send me a PM.
> 
> 4lb haunch


Haunch is a term used by Chinese takeouts...in reference to the hind quarters of stray dogs out back. LOL


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

anytide said:


> View attachment 102766
> Deer huggers need not apply.


Who snuck that pig in there???


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

anytide said:


> That's just ass meat.
> Ask ducknut


Lol.

Can in


DuckNut said:


> Haunch is a term used by Chinese takeouts...in reference to the hind quarters of stray dogs out back. LOL


Can anyone *besides Ducknut* add any further insight? Lol. Anyone want to part with a 4lb piece of ass meat? Im assuming bone in? Wtf is a haunch?.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Megalops said:


> Lol.
> 
> Can in
> 
> Can anyone *besides Ducknut* add any further insight? Lol. Anyone want to part with a 4lb piece of ass meat? Im assuming bone in? Wtf is a haunch?.


Hmmm....

Haunch of Venison...it could be the oldest hostel in Salisbury. It could be a museum in London. Maybe even a rag mag website.

But I believe you are looking for this answer https://stagison.com/recipes/cuts-venison-uses/


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It will all be ok I promise. If I put corn in my feeder right now I’d have at least 20 deer under it before dark. They aren’t going extinct any time soon.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Mike,
> I made a statementt About no mass shooting by the millions of hunters in the woods last weekend and yobata kindly posted where two people got injured. I simply brought light to the spin that was perpetrated.
> 
> I corrected his posts of two seperate incidences where one person was shot.
> ...


you actually said "...last weekend there were 32.5 million people with guns in the woods and the only thing shot were animals." with a period at the end of that sentence


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Y'all will argue about anything. ANYTHING


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> Y'all will argue about anything. ANYTHING


WILL NOT!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yobata said:


> you actually said "...last weekend there were 32.5 million people with guns in the woods and the only thing shot were animals." with a period at the end of that sentence


So should I have qualified such a simple statement with... and after the bullets ripped through the deer many tress were struck, twigs ripped in half, dirt went flying and the air was parted by the bullet?

Or would you like to comment on this - "Not a single mass shooting."? Maybe you would like to dispel the news the mass shootings happened in one of the most gun restricted states in the country by a non hunter while hunting season was taking place in that same state?

Sorry you got stuck at the . and didn't read further.

Bottom line is and the objective of the post was - guns aren't the problem, crazy people in CA are.

PS: I better qualify that as well, eh. Crazy people in AL, AK, AR, ... WY are the problem.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Can anyone spare a haunch and not turn it into steaks? I will of course pay. (Not looking for 2017’s harvest either, lol).


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I think some got it and some didn’t in my initial post....When I said there are *Dem that would call b&$it....*I am a CCW gun-totin, hunting, deplorable republican and there are Dem that are just plain crazy when it comes to anything remotely associated with guns. I shoot sporting clays and one of our members was in a store and had on his patched hat or vest stating he was an instructor for a scholastic shooting team and was asked if he thought it was appropriate to be teaching our youth to shoot? Unbelievable - he responded by providing an equal and appropriate reaction and proceeded to educate Dem that had skewed beliefs. BTW Duck, I have 60 acres in U.P. so I do hunt where there are deer, but for the overpopulated an un-endangered wolves....was just messing w/ ya! I think I know that processor’s farm in photos.
Best to all this season and as my Uncle always used to tell me before heading out remember “You can’t eat horns.”


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My county is 1 buck only and it has to be outside the ears or 13” wide.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Damn it that looks barbaric. I just never could get off on killing defenseless animals. If that was a bunch of democrats and leftist-liberals strung up I would think "damn fine job" but this is exactly the same as the morons who meat haul redfish with 4 trips a day to go and drop off limit after limit of reds, then turn around and go out again to kill more fish just to stuff the freezer and get freezer-burn. Sickening sight seeing all these deer murdered with cannons by "great white hunters". Yall should be SO proud of yourselves.


Do you eat meat? Do you prefer to think that meat is just boneless skinless chicken breasts that grow in styrofoam trays?

If yes to both of the above, you should either change your ways or shut the hell up.

Killed with a bow this year and purely for meat, shot plenty of bucks with rifles to, for the same reason.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Do you eat meat? Do you prefer to think that meat is just boneless skinless chicken breasts that grow in styrofoam trays?
> 
> If yes to both of the above, you should either change your ways or shut the hell up.
> 
> ...


MEAT


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes, gimme some of that organic, free range, cage free backstrap please. 

What other labels do people pay extra for these days?


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Sustainable, antibiotic free, non-GMO, artisanal, 
*Certified CWD Free. *


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Our ancestors must be turning over in their graves for the weak dick, blubbering, whining pussies that this nation has spawned in the last 50 years. News Flash! If you don't like to hunt and kill and eat wild game more power to you. But don't be telling me how you think it's barbaric; I don't give a damn what you think. My family eats wild game and will for as long as I can walk in the woods or my 3 sons can take my place.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Y'all will argue about anything. ANYTHING


Will not!😉


----------

